# DIW or Canxan Negro ?



## manbuckwal (Jan 2, 2016)

Eeeebay listing. DIW or Canxan Negro ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

Red cedar


----------



## Sprung (Jan 3, 2016)

Certainly doesn't look like any DIW that I've ever seen or had my hands on. (Or Red Cedar, like the confused Mississippian suggests. )

I've never had a piece of Canxan Negro Burl, but it certainly looks like the pictures I've seen of it. I do know that Canxan Negro/Nargusta does sometimes go by the name Ironwood - though no Desert in that name. Perhaps the seller received it listed as Ironwood and got it confused for DIW?

Hopefully a real expert will chime in here - someone who knows more than Tony or I!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 3, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Red cedar


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't know what it is, but I'm pretty sure it is not DIW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 3, 2016)

And I'm pretty sure its not Canxan. The heartwood of cantab has more of a grayish hue.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 3, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> And I'm pretty sure its not Canxan. The heartwood of cantab has more of a grayish hue.



I know its not DIW ......... Here is a piece of Canxan I have

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 3, 2016)

I'd say canxan based on the pieces I've had and that brilliant gold in the end of one piece in the photo. Then again, try researching canshan/canxan negro or black nargusta and you won't much consistent information, if any at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'd say canxan based on the pieces I've had and that brilliant gold in the end of one piece in the photo. Then again, try researching canshan/canxan negro or black nargusta and you won't much consistent information, if any at all.



I'd say Canxan also. The seller said they bought it as DIW and that was how they are going to sell it .


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'd say canxan based on the pieces I've had and that brilliant gold in the end of one piece in the photo. Then again, try researching canshan/canxan negro or black nargusta and you won't much consistent information, if any at all.


"Won't much consistent" or "won't GET much consistent" ? Not sure what you are saying here.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> "Won't much consistent" or "won't GET much consistent" ? Not sure what you are saying here.


find

Thanks for catching that, Tony!

Durn, 4 days in and I've already used up my mistake for 2016.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2016)

SENC said:


> find
> 
> Thanks for catching that, Tony!
> 
> Durn, 4 days in and I've already used up my mistake for 2016.


Durn? Is that a Mississippi word?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 4, 2016)

Naragusta does smell just like DIW...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

SENC said:


> *find*
> 
> Thanks for catching that, Tony!
> 
> Durn, 4 days in and I've already used up my mistake for 2016.



Shouldn't that have said "Good find."? You know, a sentence starting with an uppercase letter at the beginning of the first word and ending with some form of punctuation, such as a period? 

Henry you're making more mistakes in one thread than Tony makes in a whole day. Maybe we could write a play about this - here's an idea for the poster:

_2016: Rise of the Educated Miippssiippssiippaann 
and the
Fall of Hauteur Southeast North Carolina Snobbery_​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Shouldn't that have said "Good find."? You know, a sentence starting with an uppercase letter at the beginning of the first word and ending with some form of punctuation, such as a period?
> 
> Henry you're making more mistakes in one thread than Tony makes in a whole day. Maybe we could write a play about this - here's an idea for the poster:
> 
> ...


That was a rather picayune attempt, my lilliputian friend. 

"find" was the missing word in my initial post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

SENC said:


> That was a rather picayune attempt, my lilliputian friend.
> 
> "find" was the missing word in my initial post.



Correcting errors of omission with mistakes. Henry you have really gone off the rails . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2016)

SENC said:


> That was a rather picayune attempt, my lilliputian friend.
> 
> "find" was the missing word in my initial post.


Picayune is in Mississippi.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Picayune is in Mississippi.


It is, and now you know what it means, my not-so-lilliputian friend.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm durn sure I heard that word Picayune when I was in Louisiana. Must have been a blow by word.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 4, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> I'm durn sure I heard that word Picayune when I was in Louisiana. Must have been a blow by word.



Or maybe you saw it wrapping fish ... http://neworleanstimespicayune.la.newsmemory.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> I'm durn sure I heard that word Picayune when I was in Louisiana. Must have been a blow by word.


On the state line


----------



## Shannon T (Jan 12, 2016)

The blanks are nargusta (canxan negro). There's a guy out there who insists on calling it desert ironwood (_Olneya tesota_) and, unfortunately, this has confused a lot of people. The two wood species do not even closely resemble each other. The shave set in the attached photograph is nargusta burl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 12, 2016)

Shannon T said:


> The blanks are nargusta (canxan negro). There's a guy out there who insists on calling it desert ironwood (_Olneya tesota_) and, unfortunately, this has confused a lot of people. The two wood species do not even closely resemble each other. The shave set in the attached photograph is nargusta burl.
> 
> View attachment 94882



Handsome set ! 

Is the guy you are talking about on Feebay ?


----------



## Shannon T (Jan 12, 2016)

Handsome instruments for handsome guys. Or women. I'm an equal opportunity artisan!

Yeah, the guy alluded to is on everyone's favourite auction site. We all know who he is. And we all say, "What the heck is this guy smoking?" every time we see 'her' hallucinatory listings!

I put a Trustone insert in the bottom of most of my badger hair shave brush handles, just a personal touch.. Here's the brush from the nargusta burl set showing a roundel of black stone with pyrites veins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

